
Facebook Acknowledges It Shared User Data with 61 Companies - mikece
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/facebook-acknowledges-it-shared-user-data-with-61-companies/
======
tyfon
They were given exemptions but facebook doesn't say if they were used, only
that they could have been in theory? Give me a break.

Why would they ask for and be given an exemption if it was not to use the
features.

------
mwnivek
Larger discussion from 8 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17441648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17441648)

------
ndiscussion
> In May 2015, Facebook realized that apps were abusing this loophole in its
> permission system to trick one user into granting permission to the personal
> data of hundreds of his friends

What loophole? Facebook intentionally allowed apps to harvest friend data with
impunity.

~~~
basch
I actually dont think so. Faacebooks major competitive advantage is their data
NOT being in other peoples hands. You can mess with the data, target people
based on the data, etc, IF you do so from within facebooks environment. The
last thing they want is data leaving their ecosystem.

They made Graph Search and Dev waay too powerful, and people stared using it,
before facebook caught on to how much data was leaking. Their intent was never
to lose control of the data, because that makes what they offer less valuable.

